# Simple tips please? thanks :)



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, i'm just asking for a few tips, because it's been a fair few years now since i've had a budgie, and i've never had a cockatiel, but is there anything I should know here?

I know the basics for my 10-week old white little one, but how can i train him to sit on my finger, or even shoulder? Because I bought him as a loving pet, and I want him to bond with me because my dog (Bichon Frise ) has bonded with my Mom and not me 

Also, how long does it take for him to get to know me? Because he'll already let me stroke him after an hour, he's actually very happy already, but he still won't perch himself on my fingers, even if he IS calmer than i'd ever expected

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

There's lots of info on basic taming in this thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11980 It sounds like he's pretty tame already if he's letting you stroke him.


----------



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

Mythara said:


> There's lots of info on basic taming in this thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11980 It sounds like he's pretty tame already if he's letting you stroke him.


Thanks very much for that, I do appreciate it 

Just woke up where I am to him talking to me, so I think he's settling now anyway.


----------

